
The Age of Analytics: Competing in a Data-Driven World (full report) [PDF] - michaelsbradley
http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functions/McKinsey%20Analytics/Our%20Insights/The%20age%20of%20analytics%20Competing%20in%20a%20data%20driven%20world/MGI-The-Age-of-Analytics-Full-report.ashx
======
michaelsbradley
There's also a 28-page _Executive Summary_ (PDF):

[http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Function...](http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functions/McKinsey%20Analytics/Our%20Insights/The%20age%20of%20analytics%20Competing%20in%20a%20data%20driven%20world/MGI-
The-Age-of-Analytics-Executive-summary.ashx)

